
Ask HN: Do you use any browser extensions to enhance HN? - organman91
Several years ago I installed an extension called HackerNew but now it appears to have been removed from the Chrome web store. It&#x27;s still installed in my browser instance though. Curious if any other enhancement extensions (anything from some simple CSS tweaks to something like Reddit Enhancement Suite) exist that are worthwhile.
======
ChrisGranger
I use a bit of CSS to mark articles from domains that use a paywall with a red
dollar sign. (Assuming you know how to add CSS to pages...)

/* paywall domains */
a[href^="[https://www.economist.com/"](https://www.economist.com/")]::after,
a[href^="[https://www.ft.com/"](https://www.ft.com/")]::after,
a[href^="[https://www.newscientist.com/"](https://www.newscientist.com/")]::after,
a[href^="[https://www.telegraph.co.uk/"](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/")]::after,
a[href^="[https://www.thetimes.co.uk/"](https://www.thetimes.co.uk/")]::after,
a[href^="[https://www.wsj.com/"](https://www.wsj.com/")]::after { color:
rgba(128,0,0,0.75) !important; content: " $ " !important; }

